# Smooth brome



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm thinking about giving smooth brome a try and plant a field here in the next few weeks. I'm looking for a different option for a cool season grass than orchard grass. Hoping for something that might be more drought tolerant and persistent than orchard.

I'm not very familiar with smooth brome and was hoping someone could tell me a little more about it. How does it compare to orchard?

Hayden


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Brome grown here in Michigan, produces I'm thinking 80% of its yield in the first cutting. Which is good if your looking for a greater alfalfa % in the subsequent cuttings. Still have stands planted alfalfa/brome mix that are 6 plus years and still going strong.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

https://www.nps.gov/plants/alien/map/brin1.htm

Regards, Mike


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Vol said:


> https://www.nps.gov/plants/alien/map/brin1.htm
> 
> Regards, Mike


 Didn't realize smooth brome was considered an invasive in some states. I was under the impression it was a desirable grass and commonly used for hay in some areas?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I use a mix of 30% orchard 25 percent meadow brome, 25 percent smooth brome and 20 percent perennial rye grass. On 3rd year with it in one field and it's done well. Though I'm not positive how much of each is in the fields.


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

FarmerCline said:


> Didn't realize smooth brome was considered an invasive in some states. I was under the impression it was a desirable grass and commonly used for hay in some areas?


I think all of our improved forage species are labeled invasive somewhere or other in the country. None of them are native, and sometimes it just depends on definition, or what most folks in the area are trying to grow.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I'd go with a Meadow brome.It yields more and seems to come back in the heat better then smooth brome.I have some in a mix with alfalfa and it is about a ft taller then the smooth brome next to it


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Main reason I'm looking into other cool season grass options besides orchard is I have a difficult time getting a stand of orchard to last more than a year or two on my ground before it starts thinning badly. Much of my ground is rather shallow and droughty and most every summer we end up having a few weeks of drought sometime which can be accompanied by temps in the high 90s. Even with 4 inch cutting height and maintaining high levels of K in the soil the orchard doesn't fare well during these dry spells and the stand thins quickly. Getting tired of having to replant orchard every year or two.

What got me interested in smooth brome was I bought a piece of equipment out of Kansas this spring. I asked the guy I bought it from what kind of hay he grew and he said most all grass hay grown around there was smooth brome. I imagine that Kansas has pretty hot summers that can be dry which got me to thinking maybe smooth brome would do well here? Did some research online and I got the impression that smooth brome has a very large root system which makes it very drought tolerant. Wasn't sure what kind of yield or how many cuttings to expect though. Looking to plant a pure stand of grass.....not a mix with alfalfa.

I will have to look into meadow brome some more. How does it handle drought conditions?


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

I mix brome with a very late maturing timothy and a touch of alfalfa on the last fields I get cut each year. Yields well, has a pleasant odor and leaves around the base of the stem hold there color well past ideal cut date. The hay will resemble a second cut with the exception of the brown center stem and seed pod. Livestock seem to really like it.Under this management system it is a one cut per year deal. Once established it is persistent, but like a lot of native grasses it is a slow starter the first year.

I raise orchard too but don't want many acres because the first cut harvest window is so short. Tonnage will be similar. Both grasses are persistent in this cooler climate.

Knowing your management style and climate, I am not sure you would be happy with brome.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

I should clarify, the brome I raise is smoooooth, like me.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

You are a smooth operator SVF.....


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Wonder how Brome would do in the hot dry upstate SC area?? anyone have it in this area??

Still considering what to combine with Fescue this fall..


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

I've wonder



SCtrailrider said:


> Wonder how Brome would do in the hot dry upstate SC area?? anyone have it in this area??
> 
> Still considering what to combine with Fescue this fall..


I have wondered as well, but have never heard of anyone growing it around here. Figured there must be a reason. Then again, nobody was playing with lespedeza here much, and it has been very good for me.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

A lot of the hay I grow is a mix of alfalfa, brome and timothy. The brome is a hybred brome. A cross of meadow and smooth. Suppose to have the yield of meadow with the hardiness of smooth. The one stand is eight years old now and still growing strong. Produces a lot of yield on first cut and is all leaf on second cut. Before I got my discbine it was a pain to cut the second cut cause the brome would build up on the guards. Than would have to stop and pull the nice fine leaves off.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

The stem is a lot finer in meadow brome then smooth brome also.

I get more regrowth with meadow brome then smooth but not near what the first cutting is.

MB is more expensive to seed compared to orchard because of seed size it takes more lbs of seed.

Orchard is 645,000 seeds per lb and BG is 135,000

MB has a longer window to cut before it becomes overripe like orchard does.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Do you have any info on how far South M Brome can adapt Cy?

Regards, Mike


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

According to the regions I looked at on doogle shows SC being a ways south of the grow line....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

NRCS on Meadow Brome.

Regards, Mike

https://plants.usda.gov/plantguide/pdf/pg_brbi2.pdf


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> Do you have any info on how far South M Brome can adapt Cy?
> 
> Regards, Mike


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Vol said:


> NRCS on Meadow Brome.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> https://plants.usda.gov/plantguide/pdf/pg_brbi2.pdf


 Kind of like the sound of the meadow brome. From what that article said it sounds quite drought tolerant if it can grow in areas with 16 inches of rainfall. Doesn't say how heat tolerant it is though.

I'm thinking I might try a little of each and plant a small patch of the meadow brome and a small patch of smooth brome. Wasn't planning on planting a big field anyway. I like to experiment with growing different things and will always wonder if I don't try....that can be my downfall at times though.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> The stem is a lot finer in meadow brome then smooth brome also.
> I get more regrowth with meadow brome then smooth but not near what the first cutting is.
> MB is more expensive to seed compared to orchard because of seed size it takes more lbs of seed.
> Orchard is 645,000 seeds per lb and BG is 135,000
> MB has a longer window to cut before it becomes overripe like orchard does.


 How many cuttings do you get off the meadow brome?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

FarmerCline said:


> How many cuttings do you get off the meadow brome?


3 in with a mix of alfalfa.

I actually prefer orchard grass after trying MB for a better fall growth

I don't do any straight grass fields

I do have some Alf/MB/orchard grass mixed fields.Pretty good mix to get a lot of tonnage.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay, can you get me a bag of that meadow brome to me in the next 2 weeks?

Regards, Mike


----------



## wentworth6 (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi,

Just finished planting 15 acres of smooth brome in southwest Missouri. Hot and humid here. Have 45 acres already. Usually one cut and done. This year 2 cuttings. New field we ran the drill both ways to cross stitch the field and have a better stand. 26 lbs smooth brome and 6 lbs orchard grass to the acre.

This field was the most beautiful stand of orchard grass till the old owner cut in 2012 and then drought hit. We like brome for hay sales to horse and cattle people. Our brome survives in out hot humid climate and should do well for you. But One cutting is usually all ya get. Best of luck


----------



## wentworth6 (Jun 26, 2015)

Pictures of Brome field

This will turn into this

Southwest Missouri


----------

